# Best way to culture isopods



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have the dwarf whites and the spanish red/orange... what is the best way to culture them?
I have them currently in 190 oz conatiners but I like being able to offer them at the shows.

Any suggestions?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I raise all my isopods in 16 oz deli containers in coconut husk chips....surprised how well they do. 

I didn't think the coconut husk chips would do as well as they do, but they eat them too  

I would just offer them as a 'starter' culture & then sell the extra kit too if they want to do it. 

Try it - see how it works for a while before you resell them.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I find my Spanish Reds and Dwarf Whites culture best in the dark in large (190 oz containers). I feed algae flakes once a week and moisten as necessary. The Spanish Reds seem to like it a bit drier.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

what about cardboard ? I have seen some cultured in cardboard.

cocnut husk chips... Ok I will try it. 

Mine currently are in 190 oz conatiners with coconut fiber/ spag/ leaf litter and cardboard. They are currently doing really good just looking for a way not to have to tote a bunch of 190's to the show. 

Thank you both for the ideas and advice.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> what about cardboard ? I have seen some cultured in cardboard.


I usually toss some pieces of cardboard in the cultures- the isopods will tend to congregate between the layers and makes it easy to feed them out.

You can do starter cultures of 16 oz deli cups- just break them out from your master cultures.


----------



## memnoch1970 (Apr 17, 2007)

porkchop, do you have any regular woodlice, pillbugs, whatever there called. i need a couple hundered. for my tanks,,,, thanks.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I just have the two listed. I know I seen a place where you can order the regular ones but I can not remember right now. 
A couple hundred?? How many tanks you got?


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

I got some Dwarf White Woodlice a while back and it took them a good 3 months to get going. I honestly probably only had 30 individuals to start the culture with. I haven't fed algae flakes or veggies, but throw in magnolia leaves and cardboard and every once in awhile feed em typical springtail food. I have found they eat the leaves after awhile and the cardboard. Either that or the mites they are competing with do.

How are you all speeding production of these? I've only been able to seed one tank so far due to really slow production.


----------



## Kevin1234 (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep the normal pill bugs and woodlice. There just in a rubbermaid container with the shredded coco fiber soil. They have a few pieces of wood to congregate under but other than that I add a handful of lettuce every few days. They eat every last bit of it. I usually use the mixed greens that you can get at costco. I mist them once in awhile as well. I haven't tried the tropical ones though. 

Kevin


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I've done really good with the dwarf whites just keeping them on coco dirt or peat moss, keeping them warm, and feeding them algae discs (using New Life Spectrum right now).


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess algae/greens are the way to go. Tried potatoes once, but nothing too exciting until the potato started trying to grow. I got mine on a bark/peat mix topped with a couple layers of leaves/cardboard.

Thanks for the suggestion! Hopefully I can get some other varieties at MWFF.


----------

